# Hey=]



## ilove_lady93 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey I'm Kate.
I Grew up with horses.
But we havent owned any in a long time.
But I'm getting one again!
YAYYY!
I already have one picked out.
Its an 8 year old black and white female tenessee walker.
shes gorgeous.
Her name is quite strange though...
My lady handshaker.
I want to change it.
Any ideas?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Kate, welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Glad to hear about the new horse, but sorry, I'm not the best with names


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum Kate.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

ilove_lady93 said:


> Hey I'm Kate.
> I Grew up with horses.
> But we havent owned any in a long time.
> But I'm getting one again!
> ...


Oreo or starlight 
or Midnight..No that be more for a black horse ummm.... O how about Star Night I think that fit her.
I think of more when I come back.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

how about moon night ? really suit her better then star night


----------

